# Obsessions/Paranoia



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

One of my major problems is obsessing over things and being paranoid to the point it is disrupting my ability to think clearly or function. 

I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions or ideas on how to get over obsessive behavior or being so paranoid to the point you think 'the sky is always falling' or 'the world is ending'. 

I've tried listening to music, watching tv, playing videos(which helps sometimes, but the moment I stop I go back to obsessing), reading, writing, talking(either to someone or myself). 

If you need me to be more specific about my obsessive thinking, its mostly about bodily functions and eating.


----------



## mohammed (Feb 12, 2010)

try antipsychotics


----------



## Smitten (Oct 30, 2006)

.


----------



## Avellana (Mar 12, 2010)

I get this as well - where my thoughts just keep on going and I can't quieten them. The only thing that seems to do it for me is going for a run with loud and uplifting music, or like tonight - drinking and watching rubbish TV


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

SciFiGeek17 said:


> One of my major problems is obsessing over things and being paranoid to the point it is disrupting my ability to think clearly or function.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions or ideas on how to get over obsessive behavior or being so paranoid to the point you think 'the sky is always falling' or 'the world is ending'.
> 
> ...


 I have obsessive compulsive disorder I hate it. I mostly get anxiety driving always thinking that I hit someone with my car. Or constantly washing my hands. It sucks I just manage the best I can. You not alone.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I would set aside a fixed amount of time per day (maybe a half hour or an hour, for example), where you can focus exclusively on your obsessions. For that half hour, don't try to not think about them, just let them be and fully accept them for what they are. For the rest of the day, try to keep yourself busy with distractions. Exercise is helpful.

I'm not sure if this good advice or not but I think I've read something along those lines before. You might try looking up exposure response therapy for more info. Also, if you haven't seen that show Obsessed, on TV (I think it's on TLC), you should check it out. You might be able to get some ideas from there. Exposure response therapy is the method they use on that show. It's pretty straightforward, but it apparently seems to work.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

their coming for me!
oh snap son!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mike8803 said:


> their coming for me!
> oh snap son!!


:wtf


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

mohammed said:


> try antipsychotics


NOOOOOOOOOOO
anything but that

they do nothing but cause nasty weight gaining sleep paralysis like side effects and i DO know because i have been there with Antipsychotic crap

i have obsessive paranoia and i get obsessions very easily, it starts of small then consumes my life, it can be anything and anyone
it was Michael jackson for a good six months, i still like his music and miss him since he died but i have learnt to control my obsession over him

i have recently been obsessive with pills and benzo's mainly because the doc is being difficult and will not up my dose or change my benzo to one that suits my body better than clonazepam which for me takes hours and hours to work.

yeah i understand paranoia and obsession completely 
obsessions can easily be worked on, but i would suggest therapy and strong medications that are NOT harmful like those awful Antipsychotics 
they only make u worse

i would suggest seeking therapy for the obsessions 
Paranoia is a difficult one since drugs and alcohol can only increase the paranoia so my suggestion is to be surrounded by people who can support you and possible try a decent benzodiazepine 
ask your doctor for advice


----------

